

Sony Buys a Facebook Spinoff to Give New Life to Blu-ray - prostoalex
http://www.wired.com/2015/05/sony-buys-facebook-spinoff-give-new-life-blu-ray/

======
bryanlarsen
In other (unrelated) blu-ray news, blu-ray is finally getting a UHD (aka 4K)
high dynamic range spec.

[http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/news/2015/01/4k-blu-
ray-p...](http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/news/2015/01/4k-blu-ray-players-
are-finally-coming-later-in-2015/index.htm)

------
_dark_matter_
For anyone interested, here's a video Facebook released of the system in
action:

[https://www.facebook.com/Engineering/videos/1015212866009720...](https://www.facebook.com/Engineering/videos/10152128660097200/)

------
kanche
Quick fact:

Cost of a pack of 50 25GB Blueray Disk: $37.75. That's 3.02¢/GB

Price of 1TB hdd: $47. That's 4.59¢/GB

I am guessing 1TB BR disks are going to be costlier than 25GB ones.

~~~
TheAdamist
100G BD-R XL triple layer media is already $10-$30 each. Theres supposed to be
quad layer media too, but it doesn't seem readily for sale in the us.

Being a niche market item must be pushing the price way up, i doubt its that
much more complicated to make than dual layer media.

------
doragcoder
I didn't see anything about the ease of copying data by stamping it. It seems
like making hard copy duplicates easily would be a huge benefit of this as
well.

